# Kansas City Southern



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Gang, I never heard of this railroad before today.

Founded in 1887 by a visionary who wanted to establish a major north-south railroad in the central US and Mexico, it is the smallest class 1 railroad in North America.

It was able to buy enough track in Mexico (where my wife and I are happily retired) to connect the southern Gulf of Mexico, and the Pacific Ocean, with Texas and Illinois.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

When I lived in Prairie Village, Kansas for awhile they were everywhere.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I occasionally see KCS locomotives working in BNSF coal trains here in Wyoming.


----------

